# Lightroom 6



## lightroomer (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I bought Lightroom 5 one year ago in June and realized the yearly update schedule of Lightroom. Now I am a proud owner of the cloud license and waiting for the next version. 

I thought we will see the new Lightroom during the cc event yesterday but we didn't. Is the release delayed? I need new features 

I have seen a new feature on the Web which improves setting a mask. Unfortunately I can't find the source link any more...


----------



## Den (Jun 19, 2014)

According to your info, you are at LR 5.2. Have you updated to 5.5?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2014)

lightroomer said:


> Hi, I bought Lightroom 5 one year ago in June and realized the yearly update schedule of Lightroom. Now I am a proud owner of the cloud license and waiting for the next version.
> 
> I thought we will see the new Lightroom during the cc event yesterday but we didn't. Is the release delayed? I need new features 



There really isn't a "yearly update schedule" for new Lightroom versions....the releases have varied from as long as 22 months (LR2 to LR3) to as short as 15 months (LR4 to LR5). So to my mind it's pointless trying to calculate when LR6 will be available....it might be next week, or it might be next year, or somewhere in between.


----------



## Jknights (Jun 19, 2014)

The new LR5.5 works well for me and I see little or no difference in its processing of my Fuji X-Trans sensor images.


One thing I do notice is that in the Maps module I dont seem to be able to geotag images as 'easily' as I used to be able to.   Probably me just being less familiar with this feature as all my Nikon cameras accept GPS directly into the EXIF.
In an earlier version I used to be able to drag and drop the images onto the Map and it then geotagged them with that GPS location.  I dont seem to be able to do that now.   Has this changed?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 20, 2014)

The raw engine hasn't changed since v4.4 for X-Trans support. They have fixed a couple of exposure compensation corrections when using the high DR ranges but the demosaicing is essentially the same.


----------

